# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  حكم من حلق الشعر أوقص الأظفار قبل عزمه على التضحية ؟

## علي الزيود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اذا أخذنا بالقول أن الامساك عن حلق الشعر وأخذ شىء من الأظفار واجب لمن اراد ان يضحي , فما حكم من اراد ان يضحي بعد ان اصبح مستطيعا ( مثلا جاءه مال خلال 10 ذي الحجة ) وكان قد اخذ من شعره او اظفره ؟

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا أعلم أحدًا من أهل العلم أبطل أومنع من أراد التَّضحية وقد أخذ شيئًا من شعره أوأظفاره، سواء أكان عازمًا على التضحية قبل دخول العشر أولم يكن كذلك، معذورًا أوغير ذلك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لكن غاية ما قاله من حكم بتحريم الأخذ هو الكلام عمَّن عزم على ذلك ففعله عامدًا..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتقدَّم ذكر الخلاف في هذا:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=23084

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثم وجدُّت هاتين الفتوتين:
س: رجل حلق شعره في العشر من ذي الحجة، وهو يريد الأضحية وهو ناسي، فما جزاءه؟
ج: *لا شيء عليه*؛ لقول الله : { رَبَّنَا لا تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِنْ نَسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا }، وصح عن رسول الله ( أن الله سبحانه قال: "قد فعلت" خرجه مسلم في صحيحه. وبالله التوفيق وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.
اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء .
عضو / عضو / نائب رئيس اللجنة/  الرئيس
عبد الله بن منيع/ عبد الله بن غديان/ عبدالرزاق عفيفي/ عبدالعزيز بن عبد الله بن باز

س: ما حكم أضحية من ضحى لوالديه، وهو حالق لحيته أو قاص أظافره خلال عشر ذي الحجة؟
ج: أضحيته صحيحة سواء كانت عن نفسه أو عن والديه، *ولا يبطلها حلق لحيته أو قص أظافره خلال الأيام العشر* قبل الذبح أو نحر الضحية، وقد أساء بقص أظافره في تلك الأيام، وارتكب منكرًا بحلق لحيته مطلقًا، إلا أن حلقها في تلك الأيام أشد.
وبالله التوفيق وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.
اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء
عضو // عضو // نائب رئيس اللجنة // الرئيس //
عبد الله بن قعود // عبد الله بن غديان // عبد الرزاق عفيفي // عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز

----------


## علي الزيود

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## عدنان البخاري

وإياك..

وفي فتوى للشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز رحمه الله:
س: لقد كنت ناويًا أن أحج متمتعًا، ولكن عندما قدمت إلى الطائف غيَّرت رأيي ولبَّيت بالحج مفردًا، فإذا أردت أن أضحِّي يوم العيد هل ذلك جائز؟ علمًا بأنِّي قصَّرت شعري في يوم أربعة ذي الحجة. أسأل الله أن يجزيكم عنا خيرا.
فأجاب رحمه الله: إذا أراد الحاج أو غيره أن يضحِّي ولو كان قد حلق رأسه أو قصر أو قلَّم أظفاره فلا حرج عليه في ذلك، ولكن عليه إذا عزم على أن يضحِّي عن نفسه بعد دخول شهر ذي الحجة أن يمتنع من أخذ شيء من الشعر أو الظفر أو شيء من البشرة حتى يضحي؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: إذا دخل شهر ذي الحجة وأراد أحدكم أن يضحِّي فلا يأخذ من شعره ولا من بشرته ولا من أظفاره شيئا. رواه الإمام مسلم في صحيحه.
________________________
* وفي فتوى للشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في حكم من تعمَّد قص الشعر أو الأظفار وهو عازم على الأضحية: «وأمَّا من يريد أن يضحِّي وأخذ شيئًا من أظفاره فهو عاصٍ للرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام؛ لكن الأضحية صحيحة؛لأنَّه لا علاقة بين الأضحية وبين الأخذ من الشعر».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* وقال الموفق ابن قدامة رحمه الله في المغني (13/363) بعد الكلام عن الامتناع من أخذ شيء من الشعر أو الأظفار: «فإن فعل استغفر الله تعالى، ولا فدية فيه إجماعًا، سواء فعله عمدًا أو نسيانًا».
* زاد البهوتي في شرح المنتهى: «أو جهلًا».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

يرفع للفائدة..

----------


## محمد عبد العزيز الجزائري

جزاك الله خيرا...
وقال بهذا القول أنه يمسك عن حلق شعره والأخذ من أظافره وجلده، شيخنا أبو عبد المعز محمد علي فركوس -حفظه الله-.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

يرفع للفائدة..

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

السؤال
ما حكم من حلق شعره في ليلة ذي الحجة يعني الساعة11:30ليلا؟ وهل تقبل أضحيته؟ وهل عليه شيء؟ وجزاك الله خيرا وكل عام وأنتم بخير.
الإجابــة
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد: 
فبمجرد دخول عشر ذي الحجة يشرع لمريد الأضحية ألا يأخذ شيئا من شعره أو أظفاره، وسواء في ذلك الليل والنهار فلا يأخذ شيئا من الشعر والأظفار حتى ينسك نسكه ويذبح أضحيته، وهل هذا الأخذ محرم أو مكروه؟ في ذلك خلاف للعلماء، ثم إن من أخذ شيئا من شعره أو أظفاره فأضحيته صحيحة ولا كفارة عليه ولكن عليه أن يتوب إلى الله تعالى مما فعل على القول بالتحريم، ولمزيد التفصيل فيما ذكرنا راجع الفتوى رقم: 143047، وما أحيل عليه فيها.
والله أعلم.


http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...waId&Id=167349

----------

